# Defekte Festplatte



## starbug (29. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine wohl defekte Festplatte und würde gerne wissen ob sich darauf noch Daten befinden. Habe diese Platte von einem Bekannten bekommen.

Wenn ich die Festplatte einbaue startet Windows nicht mehr, was ich nicht verstehe, weil doch Windows von einer anderen Festplatte gestartet wird. 

Man kann auch die Datenträgerüberprüfung durchführen, jedoch bleibt diese an dem PunkT " Kritische MFT-Dateien (Master File Table) werden mit MFT-Spiegelung berichtigt" stehen.

Was kann ich tun bzw. ist es möglich noch an die Daten auf der Festplatte zu kommen?


----------



## PC Heini (30. September 2012)

Grüss Dich

Ist das ne IDE oder SATA Festplatte?


----------

